# It’s Dandy to refresh?????



## Bottledigger52 (Jan 21, 2019)

I found this Dandy soda bottle years ago digging have always had a passion for ACL’s to me I love the art that goes into to them. I would love any info on this bottle and  rarity . I know it was made by Sunspot Beverages Baltimore, MD. Not sure of age it has a copyright of 1938 . Bottom is embossed  sunspot beverage company Baltimore Maryland. I have only seen one other in my life and it is an antique store in Harve De Grace , MD and it is in worse shape and he wants 75.00. Any info would be greatly appreciated I have check local Baltimore bottle books and can’t find it. Thanks for any help .


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 21, 2019)

very nice bottle


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 22, 2019)

The third edition of a book entitled Collecting ACL soda bottles lists a Dandy bottle with the same color combination as yours as being very rare. However the one listed is a 10 ounce and was bottled in Norfolk Va. Has a date mentioned of 1947. No value given.
Hope this info helps some. Yours is a very nice bottle indeed!


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2019)

there are some " Dandy " bottles from Toronto Ontario but I don't think there related to your bottle and never seen any of there's in green either , so not sure I can be much help


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 22, 2019)

It is a neat bottle no matter what it's worth.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks guys great info Bottle-Bud, yes shotdown its one of my favorites one of the first ones I found hiking as a kid along the railroad tracks always was a great place for soda bottles. Very cool bottle and nice to know its very rare no matter what its worth.


----------

